# Would you knit on a cruise?



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting. 
Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
What would you do?
This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd take a bit of knitting just in case you want a break!


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

I took mine when my husband and I cruised a couple of years ago. It was nice to be able to knit and relax after taking part in all the activities. I especially liked sitting on our balcony knitting on our sea days.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i may not but i would sure as hell be taking my knitting with me


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely. If you don't, you will have wished that you had it along. Even if you don't knit, it was there if you needed it...


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I would take my knitting, I am sure you will find quite times to sit and knit, enjoy your cruise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't a cruise a vacation? Do what you want. Take some knitting just in case you feel like it. My bet is you will find many people interested in your project. Have fun!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't even go to the Dr. office without something in my hands to knit. I don't mind seeming like an addict. It is claiming to me and I feel I have accomplished more than just sitting in a chair when, I make a row or two on a project. Besides, if yeah get on the cruise and no needles then you have to buy some that aren't your favorite brand or the yarn is cheap and not worth the project. Go prepared is my thought. Have a wonderful time. God Bless


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

lol...we cruise at least once or twice per year and I always bring my knitting. The last cruise we went on in March I brought along a small suitcase full of yarn. I made 14 cupcake hats (see my avatar) and ended up selling 11 of them on the cruise - one to the captain of the ship! I have such a great time knitting on cruises and always run into at least 1 or 2 other knitters or crocheters who are enjoying their time just like I do.


----------



## xlancashirelass (Feb 24, 2012)

Take your knitting for sure, on the last 2 cruises we went on there were daily knitting groups, meeting for a couple of hours every afternoon while we were at sea.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I take knitting everywhere. It is so nice to have a glass of whatever, put your toes on the railing and watch the sea pass by. We are taking a 16 day crossing in August and I've already met another KP'r doing the same. Looking forward to meeting her! Knitting is also a conversation starter.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes! Take your knitting! I've always taken mine...sea days are good for knitting!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for your comments, I have decided to take some knitting with me.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I always pack my projects for vacations. I count up the days and bring one extra project for the estimated time each takes and subtract for busy days.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely, take your knitting. Cruising is, for me, the perfect time to relax and enjoy my knitting.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

We took a cruise a couple years ago. I took knitting and made a new friend. We live a long ways apart, but have a great email relationship. 

If nothing else, you have your knitting with you for those down times. 

Aren't we lucky to have a hobby that we can do almost anywhere? I convinced a friend to take her knitting to her grandson's baseball games. Now she loves doing that and meets lots more people who come to talk to her about knitting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Find a support group right away. You sound frazzled. Take care of yourself first.



fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, take a lot of knitting, six days at sea is a long time. Those ships are big, but being on one for that long with nothing but water all around. My daughter and grand daughter and I all took knitting with us on our last cruise, we would sit out and knit, it was amazing how many people stopped by to see what we were doing. Some didn't speak English, but we knew they appreciated what we were doing. One guy stopped and ask me to teach him, he sat down and wanted to knit on what I was doing. In my knitting bag is always extra stuff, I pulled it out and he said the first thing he was going to tell him Mom was that he learned to knit. He did pretty good in the 20 minutes he spent with us.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


I can only understand a little of what you are going through, we have an autistic nephew and a neighbour, so I know a bit about it. My heartfelt best wishes go to you.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

I recommend taking a knitting project. I was sorry I didn't when I went on a 14 day cruise. There is leisure time. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

You are an addict, LOL. Take your knitting along, just in case.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would take some knitting just incase you find you have some spear time,if you don't take it you may find you should have.Enjoy your trip.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I went on my first cruise and took my knitting. I havepix ofme knitting on the ship and at every port. It is a hoot!.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I would take some knitting just incase you find you have some spear time,if you don't take it you may find you should have.Enjoy your trip.


And the needles will be good substitutes for a spear if you don't have one during spear times. (sorry Kiwiannie, couldn't resist that spelling error.)


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh absolutely! Nothing beats sitting out on deck watching the ocean go by as you knit.


----------



## smcdonald (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been on lots of cruises and see people knitting or cross stitching often.you can even see if their are others on board who share your interest and arrange a get together and swap ideas.Have fun


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

A knitter is that for life ,take it.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Take it, I did and was glad, it's my relaxation. I take mine everywhere too, gotten a lot of projects done waiting in the dr office, lol. Enjoy your cruise, it's a blast! Xoxo


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I cruise a lot and always bring my knitting with me. When cruising you meet many people. When knitting, you meet "new" friends. Take it along, if you never take it out of the bag, it's ok at least you have the option.


----------



## AuntLo (Apr 12, 2012)

You will have plenty of free time take the knitting may meet new knitting friends


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Most definitely. Don't leave home without it! Cruises can be pretty busy with all the activities, but there are times you just want to sit down and "relax" with your knitting and your thoughts.
Sue


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


I was recently on a ten day cruise and I saw a lady knitting, so take you knitting and relax and enjoy


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Dear Fergablu, You should take a vacation even if it's just a weekend at a hotel not far from home. Remember a change is as good as a rest. I do respite care for several families in my community with members with special needs (brain injuries, birth defects, autism etc) Mostly these parents just need a day to run errands, go to a meeting or to just get a haircut. Two of my ladies are single moms without much family support so really don't get a break. Each 'client' is an individual with different needs and skills and each are treated accordingly. One loves to go walking in the park, another to go out for coffee and another just likes to sit and watch out the window or sit on the porch in nice weather. I love what I do and I am sure if you contact your local community living association they could probably refer you to someone that could come in occasionally to give you a break. 
It doesn't mean you love your son any less because you need a break. He like my 'clients' will probably have a great time doing something with someone else once in a while too. Remember even parents of so called 'normal' children need a break sometime.
(sorry for using the term 'clients' but it is a formality/privacy issue and I would never divulge any personal info)
Hope this gives you some food for thought and if you ever want to chat or have any questions about this please feel free to ask away.
Norah


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I would absolutely bring my knitting. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it, right? And have a great time on that cruise!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My question would be how much do I take? do I take any? wouldn't even occur to me. I can't even go the football without it, or a walk.


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I would! There is alot of down time. I read several books by the poolside on my first cruise.
There is alot to do but the relaxation is good too!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Miri,

To paraphrase the immortal words of Dr Suess 

I will knit on a plane. :lol:
And I will knit on a train. :lol:
And I will knit on a bus. :lol:
And I will knit on a cruise. :lol:
And I will knit on vacation. :lol:
And I will knit at the doctors. :lol:
Say! I will knit ANYWHERE! :lol:


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


I don't go anywhere without at least one knitting project. There is always a time when you want a quiet hour or two just to chill and knit a few rows. I wouldn't recommend a difficult project, but one that you can pick up and put down whenever you want and that doesn't require alot of thinking!!! Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

It sounds a great idea to take some knitting. I imagine sitting a while on a sun lounger taking in the view, knitting in hand, inbetween the walking the decks, eating in lovely restaurants,making new friends .. absolutely fabulous. Yes, you are a knitting addict, but aren't we all?!


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes abs. bring it otherwwise you will have the itch. You will need the quiet and meditaive time. They don't sale yarn and needles on cruisers in case someone would need them. LOL


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Definitely take some knitting. Also the Once-a-day type of suntan lotion as it dries and won't make your work mucky. I found that I was able to read my kindle at the same time, when I didn't need to look at the pattern. Bliss.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd take some along.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I am a frequent cruiser and I always take knitting and needlepoint with me. I am doing one to Iceland in September,


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I would definitely take knitting! There is plenty to eat and drink, and I need to limit that. I need to keep my hands busy. I would take a no-brainer neck warmer or hand warmers or hat, so I could talk and even make eye contact with people.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in agreement with everyone else...do take your knitting. You will most likely make some new friends on the ship! Who knows, you might even get to scout out a yarn shop whenever you port.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I had taken a cruise last year for my 50th bday and wished I had taken some knitting with me. So take it with you just in case you feel the desire. Have fun on your trip


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely. Never leave home without your knitting.
Incidentally there are craft cruises including KNITTING.All those ports of call and YARN SHOPS. Take an extra suitcase to bring it all home in.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We have taken 2 cruises. The 1st one I didn't take my knitting and was totally lost when it came time to just relax on the deck while we were sailing to the next destination and at night when it was time to relax before crawling into bed. I would suggest a small project and carry in a water proof tote of some sort because if there are rough seas you will get some saltwater splash over on some of the decks. Also if you want to knit while relaxing pool side there will be splash from the pools because they pump the water from the sea to fill the pools.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely! You may be bored some afternoon or not want to go to shore. Most times, when the ship is docked, there are not too many activities going on, so you may want to stay on board and knit.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

We just came back from a Transatlantic cruise - first 8 days at sea and I took lots of yarn and easy knitting projects. It is a great way to meet other knitters or start conversations. You will have time to knit and still enjoy everything that goes on ship board. Imagine a wonderful lounge chair overlooking the ocean - you can enjoy the peacefulness, the beauty of the ocean and still knit. Personally, I would regret it if I did not take my knitting to fill in the voids. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I took mine and spent time knitting in a shady spot on the deck. I had double relaxation .... A great view and knitting. Have a great time.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

A cruise is supposed to be relaxing. Granted there is plenty to do (and eat), but I can't imagine not wanting some down time -- and that calls for knitting.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

i take a project everywhere.... yeah i am an addict


----------



## Linda D. (Feb 21, 2011)

My hubby & I took a Hawaiian cruise recently & there was a scheduled knitting/crafting time every morning we were not scheduled to port on one of the islands. I met a lot of friends & learned how to make a ruffled ribbon scarf.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


Why are you so rude? I haven't had a holiday for over twenty years. I can't afford one and I have been sole carer for my deaf daughter and I have too many animals for anyone to mind but I don't resent anyone else's holidays. I love to listen to their happy stories and love to hear about countries and sights I will never see. I live my holidays through other people. Just be glad that your son is alive and cherish your times with him. You don't know how much time you will have together.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

My hubby and I cruise all the time and I bring my quilting (panel quilting) and crocheting. I get up early and hubby sleeps in a little later so I go to the pool area and find a nice table and do my thing. After a few days the stewarts save my table and the attention I get from other quilters or crocheters is fantastic. I have met alot of people that I wouldnt have otherwise. When hubby gets up I put it away and we go have fun,,,


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


Yes, I went on a two week cruise in January to New Zealand and I knitted 4 beanies and a little button up vest with a matching beanie for our cabin steward whose wife was expecting a baby. Another lady was knitting socks and another was making a matinee jacket in pink.

I still managed a do everything on cruise I wanted to.

Go for it there may be others on the cruise doing the same thing.

Have a great time, I'll be booking my next cruise soon.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


Yes, I went on a two week cruise in January to New Zealand and I knitted 4 beanies and a little button up vest with a matching beanie for our cabin steward whose wife was expecting a baby. Another lady was knitting socks and another was making a matinee jacket in pink.

I still managed a do everything on cruise I wanted to.

Go for it there may be others on the cruise doing the same thing.

Have a great time, I'll be booking my next cruise soon.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I always take my knitting wherever I go. Years ago I didn't & I always found myself searching for a store that sold yarn & needles so I could do some knitting - I did find some pretty interesting yarn stores that way which was fun in itself. On a cruise it might not be that easy to find yarn stores (altho they sell everything else on a cruise ship)so I would certainly bring something to work on. I consider cruising the ultimate vacation so have a great time!


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I have - bought yarn in Norway and nitte three sweaters fro a set of trilets - I did it only when I wanted a quiet ime by myself in a shady corner ... but it was a very long cruise and time wa as much on my side as were the actuvties. If it is a short cruise or a "first" I'd skip it -- longer cruises - why not? It does illicit A geat deal of "what are you making" etc....
Sherry


----------



## nanjo (Apr 19, 2012)

Take it along, definitely. I even took mine to the hospital while my husband had cancer treatments. The nurses asked me to bring in my finished frilly scarves in & one bought 8 of them, another nurse bought 4 & 2 patients each bought one. Not only kept me busy but was profitable too.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

By all means take some knitting!!! You will have a blast and especially if this is your first one, and there will be many things you can do, but, there are those times when you just need a reality check, and that is when you knit!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

We went on a cruise to celebrate our 25th anniversary. My kids threatened to go thru all my luggage to be sure I wasn't taking any knitting with me. We compromised on one item. I was almost done knitting an evening purse that I wanted to use on the cruise. The purse never got finished. In fact it still isn't finished and that was 9 years ago. However, yes I would take some mindless knitting like dish cloths. Small stuff, no pattern needed. Have a great cruise.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


You CAN leave him (even if only for a few hours) and many states have respite programs for folks with challenges like yours. If your bitterness leads to a stroke or heart attack, who would care for your child then? You NEED a break. Ask for help. God helps those who help themselves. My guess is that you have been doing this for so long that you no longer have a life of your own. When you help yourself, you will be helping your child, too. I am sorry I do not live close enough to be a real supportive friend to you. God bless.
AND THE REST OF YOU...DON'T PICK ON HER-THIS IS A CRY FOR HELP.


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


no. you are not mad--you have acknowledged that,though there will be many things to do, you will not be entertained 24/7 with things that you are somewhat less than enthusiastic about and you know--There is always your knitting to fall back on, to keep you grounded--Hail and fare Thee well!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

When I go anywhere, my knitting or (sorry girls) my crochet, is the FIRST thing loaded into my RV.


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

We went on a cruise about three weeks ago. My friend and I both took our knitting, which I did in the car up and back from the port. Didn't get a chance or let's say, didn't take the time to relax and knit on board (too busy), but had a chance to talk to some gals that were knitting. My advice....plan some down time on your cruise where you can sit and relax a while and knit!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't go anywhere without my knitting. I am the world's most patient person as long as I have my knitting with me.


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Take your knitting!!! I take mine everywhere. I even knit on the beach! Love it.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

Take it with you, you may not have time to do any. Wool doesnt take a lot of space, and enjoy your cruise


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely!!!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

When I went on a 2 week cruise of the Mediterranean I did not take my knitting because of the trans-Atlantic flight and weight restrictions on the plane. But, have taken my knitting on other cruises.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I would definitely take your knitting. Sounds wonderful to set on the deck watching the ocean scenery and knitting...would be so relaxing.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I took my knitting on a cruise and was glad I did. I could sit in the lounge and look out at the sites as we sailed. Pure heaven. Also if you have a particular project it is there to remind you of your trip for posterity. If you take it and not do it you lose nothing. Leave it at home and you will kick yourself. God Bless - Janet


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

You will be sorry if you don't take it.Just knowing it's there will be a big plus, even if you don't find time to knit.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

YES! Do take some knitting. You'll be surprised how many friends you will make and how many crafters are on board.
One lady I met while on a Mediterranean cruise had not brought her knitting and made for the first yarn shop she could find when we made our first stop in Spain.
Happy cruising! Where are you going?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely!!!! I have even done a knitting cruise but I will always take lots of knitting with me for those days at sea, I sit where others walk by and always hear..." I wish I had brought my knitting". Another plus is that you will meet people and have pleasant conversations. You must take your knitting for sanity and happy thoughts!!!


----------



## judyodo (Apr 7, 2011)

By all means, take your knitting. What a wonderful way to meet new people. Some one always stops and asks about your project and suddenly you have a new friend!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

By all means, take the stix! I've been on many cruises and always find a serene place where knitting is great! On one cruise there was even a group of knitters who met in the afternoons at sea to chat and knit...think bingo without the prizes. I also found knitting before bed put me right to sleep. What line are you on and where are you going? Have a great cruise!


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm like some others who have posted, my knitting goes everywhere with me. Start a small, uncomplicated pattern, stick it in your suitcase and have a great time.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> By all means, take the stix! I've been on many cruises and always find a serene place where knitting is great! On one cruise there was even a group of knitters who met in the afternoons at sea to chat and knit...think bingo without the prizes. I also found knitting before bed put me right to sleep. What line are you on and where are you going? Have a great cruise!


We are going P&O to the South Pacific Islands.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

You Bet!!! There is quiet when you will really want to unwind. Take your knitting. Maybe a dish cloth or two.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I have just returned from a birthday party and thought I would check my emails before going to bed. What a surprise to see so many replies, thank you all so much for your input. I will definitely take my knitting and I plan to knit garter stitch baby jumpers (all in one piece).
Thank you all heaps!!


----------



## knitfreak27 (Apr 24, 2011)

yes,yes,yes. I recently went on a 8 day cruise, and yes i took my crocheting with me, it was bliss. Just imaging sitting in a chair looking out at sea with a glass of wine, or cuppucinno while knitting or crocheting, im so glad i did, and by the way, i was not the only one, so take it and enjoy, you wont regret it.


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

My friends bring knitting on all her cruises and even knit in the show room before the show starts. She likes to sit in the front few rows so has to go in early and pass her time while waiting and knitting. Myself started knitting 3 months ago and now I bring my knitting everywhere... while waiting in the doctor's room and even when on the bus ride to casinos. And of course when not playing and not time to leave, I would sit in a corner and knit knit knit. Before I would be reading while waiting...


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

my name is Lily Wong and "i'm not in hiding". Forgot to give my location: I live in Los Angeles, USA. On May 16 will be on vacation travel back home to Malaysia. Will visit relatives in Singapore, Australia and China. Started knitting 3 months ago. My vacation will be for 10 months and I bring a lot of yarn enough for the few projects I have in mind. So I will be knitting at the airport and in the plane of course because the flight will be 18 hours from LA to Singapore. If taking any cruise for sure will bring my knitting too..


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

You'll probably meet some like minded people and make new friends with your knitting. If you're too busy, then nothing's lost but a little suitcase space. It's a no lose situation.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm going on a cruise in august and you bet I'm taking my knitting. I just have 3 months to decide what project I'm going to work on.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I take some knitting with me EVERYWHERE I go. Ya never know.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone in my church, who like me sits way at the back, went through a whole service never missing a word or anything and also never missing a stitch - knitted through the whole service.

I'd take the knitting on the cruise - you just might meet others who hav theirs too. Have a great time.

Marian


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Never be without yarn and needles is what I say. It is there if you need or want to knit otherwise. It can just go home with you untouched. Enjoy!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a few days ago i took my knitting to the dr;s office. well when they called me in for my test i handed my beloved my knitting, water bottle walking stick and purse.....now to be fair he is carrying his oxygen bottle and has major breathing ....at that point he declared "never again" well yesterday we went to the drs.s office, i left my knitting home...and we had a four hour wait...the dr. had a major hospital emergence....well from now the knitting goes, where i go.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

We are going on a cruise in June and definitely plan to take our knitting. There is no way I would go anywhere without some knitting. I plan to have time sitting on the deck, relaxing and knitting my little heart out. I can't see a reason not to take some socks to work on!


----------



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

I finished an Ashton Shawl on a cruise last month. Especially on "days at sea" I find sitting and knitting at sea just as enjoyable as reading. It also inspires conversation and interaction...a lot of people won't stop and talk to you if you are reading but if you are knitting, they become curious. If it is long needles, I pack them in checked luggage but I've had no problem carrying on circulars and I make sure that the scissors are clippers or small.


----------



## Lhasa Apso (Jun 5, 2011)

No, because I would never cruise again after the first time!


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely take your knitting. Knitting on deck in the sunshine with the world going by. What more is paradise than that?
Took mine on both cruises I have done, even get new aquaintances who stop to admire coment on a shared hobby !!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I go no where without something to knit....even a wash cloth.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I take my knitting on cruises! I have found many knitters among the passengers and other non-knitters who want to inquire about your projects. Enjoy your trip and your knitting on the high seas.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Normally, I would bring a good book to read on my cruise for the 'down time' when I am not exercising or involved in a ship-board group activity.

But, now that I have found the wonderful world of knitting, I would absolutely bring a project, as I would be remiss if I neglected to take it with me.

You are sure to make many new friends as a result of people watching you knit on board.

Bon Voyage 

Fisherwoman


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

I would just came back from a roadtrip to Fla and knitted all the way down and back Made 4 loopy scarves( the net yarn )enjoy your cruise


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am actually going on a knitting cruise sponsored by Cascade Yarns this November! Take your yarn - I actually take mine everywhere too!


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

You may be a "knit addict", but, knitting is my relaxation, and it sure sounds wonderful, salty breeze, warm sun, relaxing on a lounge chair with my half made socks in hand. Yeah, I would do that.
I have to send my knitting in the checked baggage or I would knit on my trip to see my other kids.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

I find just sitting in the sun a bit boring...so I take my knitting/crochet with me so I can enjoy the time. If some gets done...well and good! If I'm too busy sightseeing etc and none gets done that's good too.


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Depending on the weather, you should take your knitting just in case and a good book. It it a great conversation piece. You will regret it if you don't. There are lots to do on a cruise but maybe it won't be what you want to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I take my knitting with me everytime we leave town. I don't always spend any time knitting but if I didn't take it I would want it. The best time I find is while he's getting around in the mornings.. He's busy and I'm done and that gives me about a hour to just sit back and relax.. Love it when it works out that way... but I'm a morning person..


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Sure, what better way to relax than knitting?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Obsessed said:


> Enjoy!


What Happened?


----------



## SoniaE (Aug 28, 2011)

I went on a cruise shortlyafter learning how to knit. Just so I wouldn't loose momentum I took my knitting. It was a good choice. There is always downtime and also it became a conversation piece. Select a project that would use a yarn that makes sense for the weather you will be traveling in and not too bulky if you don't have enough room in your luggage.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes take your knitting with you. My knitting goes everywhere with me. Been on plenty of cruises. You will have time to knit--while waiting in the airport and waiting to depart from the ship, while in your in your room. Enjoy your cruise and have a good time. Carlyta


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I always take my knitting. I make a lot of socks and have the pattern pretty well down, so don't have to refer to a pattern.

We are going on the 21st for a short one and will take my current shawl/scarf with me. You can meet some very nice people, because they are interested in what you are doing.

My favorite is to take my needles and yarn to the atrium and get a Long Island Tea! Listen to the music and knit.
knittykitty


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

By all means. I always took a project on cruises. Some cruises even had a time and place set aside for those so inclined to get together--I met some really nice people that way. One cruise even gave us needlepoint projects. It is a wonderful time to sit back and enjoy what you like doing. I especially like the days at sea. We did several trans-Atlantic repositioning cruises and it was WONDERFUL!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am now packing for a cruise, first one and I'm quite excited about it. But, my knitting project is already planned. I have a neat little bag to carry my sock project, and it doesn't take much room. I never go ANYWHERE without my knitting. I will probably take a second ball of yarn 'just in case' I finish the first pair before I get home.

I may come home with nothing more done than what was accomplished to and from the boat, but that's okay too.


----------



## Margerita (Dec 28, 2011)

where did you find the pattern for the cupcake hats - they are so very cute!


----------



## imevy (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to Scotland in the fall and believe me mu knitting is coming with me. So that is a yes from me.


----------



## just me barb C (Apr 20, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere, when the item is for the grandkids I include an index card telling them where their sweater was; ex dentist, tire store, cruise and I name the Islands , they sometimes are amazed how far their piece traveled


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


absolutely yes!


----------



## Margerita (Dec 28, 2011)

some cruises even have a group meeting in the afternoon for a get together of folks that like handicrafts (knitting/crochet/needle work etc.) - fun & friendly.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

R U Kidding me??? I cruise at least 100 days a year and ALWAYS take knitting the longer the cruise the more yarn I take.. Last time (Jan for a 68 day cruise) I took a suitcase of yarn.. I purchased yarn in many of the places we traveled to, and the ship provided yarn and needles for anyone who wanted to learn.. and every sea day we had an hour assigned by the ship for knitting, crocheting and any other needlework anyone had.. we had over 40 people sitting and knitting.. even crew members joined us to learn.. Men and women... it was great!!!!

TAKE YOUR KNITTING!!!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! I surely would have loved to be on that cruise!

Fisherwoman


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Take it! When we went to Cuba I took crochet because I did it on the plane. It was nice to sit and crochet on the beach!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Miri-I think you would be crazy NOT to take your knitting with you. A word of advise about cruises-yes, there is so much to do that you can end up absolutely exhausted trying to do it all, including things you would probably never want to do at home. Go through the schedule of activities and check off those you are interested in and cross off those you are not. Give yourself plenty of "downtime" to just sit on deck, relax, and knit. I'd be willing to bet you will find other knitters and crocheters or they will find you. Cruises are for fun but they are also for relaxation. Make sure you give yourself time to relax! Have a wonderful time. Denise


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

It can't be too crazy to knit on a cruise, they offer knitting cruises after all. :thumbup:


----------



## scroggie (Feb 27, 2011)

I did that! We went on a 12-day Mediterranean cruise. Each afternoon after returning to the ship, I'd write in my dairy & then pull out my knitting to relax & reflect. I LOVED IT!!! Of course, we had a balcony and that made the knitting an adventure for me, too.



Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my dear knitting friends just returned from a trans-Atlantic cruise. She knitted in the library every day with her new friends. She did some beautiful socks. Word of warning: she came home and unpacked, and one sock looked as if a sea monster had taken a bite from the heel! Our theory is that TSA inspected her luggage and caught it in the suitcase zipper. So wrap those precious handknits and keep them where the zipper monsters can't eat them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd bring my knitting, for sure!

Hazel


----------



## tejido (Apr 4, 2012)

On my last cruise (Holland America) they had a knitting class. It is fun, do it, everybody is going to ask you and envy your work. Hava a nice trip


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

I always take my knitting with me. Some airlines let you knit while flying and I never go out of town without mine. Not large projects, but smaller ones with small needles.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


You bet I'd take my knitting. What could be worse than finding yourself out to sea for 2 long weeks without your knitting and no LYS where you can get a knitting fix? I always take my knitting everywhere I go. The only places I don't knit are in church, at funerals, and at the table while eating.

One of the interesting things about knitting everywhere: I can look back at something I knitted or crocheted decades ago and the circumstances/places come back in memory as clearly as if it were just yesterday. So, do take it along and knit some memories. I think you'll be glad -- and do enjoy your trip.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

We went to New Zealand and Australia in late January and early February of this year. Quite a long trip for us. Most of it was a cruise (Princess). 

Every day at sea the daily newsletter onboard had a schedule and place for Stitching At Sea. There were more than a dozen of us that saw that in the newsletter. By the end of the cruise we were fast friends and learned from each other about the countries we were visiting, where country each of us had come from and what each other's lives were like. The group included mostly knitters, a couple of crocheters, a quilter making an exquisit grandmother's flower garden quilt and a woman who was tatting. It was wonderful to just sit with other women and talk as I knitted.

Also altogether we had to take eight flights, four to get there and back, and four in-country flights. I had my knitting needles in my carry-on and was only asked about them by one screener, an Auzzie. She asked me what they were and when I told her, she said, "Oh, that's okay" and I continued through security.

I will be sure to take my knitting on all my cruises from now on!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

you can do anything you want on a cruise. You're not tied up all the time with planned activities. I had plenty of time to read or snooze so take your knitting . If you have time, knit and if y ou dont, just take it back home with you.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Miri said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.
> ...


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi i have done lots of cruises take your knitting or a
book something to do their are lots to do on a cruise
but sometimes you may want to sit and be quiet then out
comes the knitting i was on a five week cruise last
november and i took my knitting and crossword books some
days you need to be peacefull

susie cue


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

nanjo said:


> Take it along, definitely. I even took mine to the hospital while my husband had cancer treatments. The nurses asked me to bring in my finished frilly scarves in & one bought 8 of them, another nurse bought 4 & 2 patients each bought one. Not only kept me busy but was profitable too.


I wish I had known how to knit when my husband was in the hospital before and after lung transplants. We were in the hospital for 8 months!!!! I did counted cross stitch, but knitting would have been much more "doable" than the cross stitching was. It sure helps to have somethings to do to keep your hands and mind a bit distracted and busy!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Have you ever regretted taking your knitting along with you? Of course not. Have you ever regretted not taking your knitting along with you? Of course. I think that answers your question. Have a great time whether or not you knit.

Ellie


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


By all means, take your knitting! I've knit on cruises before and will always knit on cruises. I don't know which cruise line you've booked, but Holland-America sometimes schedules craft get-togethers.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.
> ...


It's a shame people can't try to understand how difficult it is to care for a special needs person. It's not fair to make unkind comments unless you have had the exact same experience! Even then, supportive and compassionate comments are the only ones that I think are acceptable.

Let's all be nice or be quiet! That's a quote from my Mother!


----------



## K2R1 (Apr 1, 2012)

With that many days at sea, definitely take a knitting project! I have knitted in the coffee lounge at sea and had many people and crew come up and start a conversation because I was knitting. Also, even though some airlines allow knitting needles, if you are departing from a non-USA airport they may not allow them. I ran into this at Heathrow in London. I always pack my knitting in a clear plastic bag along with the directions at the top of my ship-through luggage. That saves security grubby hands from fishing through my clean undergarments!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

I say take it - you may want some "down time." Sitting, knitting, looking out at the sea. It would do it for me!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Better to have it and not "need it" than need it and not have it. (Just like life insurance/or an umbrella)


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I would take it along and I would knit. When we go to the beach for a week I always have my knitting on the beach with me.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> lol...we cruise at least once or twice per year and I always bring my knitting. The last cruise we went on in March I brought along a small suitcase full of yarn. I made 14 cupcake hats (see my avatar) and ended up selling 11 of them on the cruise - one to the captain of the ship! I have such a great time knitting on cruises and always run into at least 1 or 2 other knitters or crocheters who are enjoying their time just like I do.[/quote
> 
> I have always admired your avatar but didn't realize it was a Hat!!! ohh how cute.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep, I take my knitting/crafting on vacation with me all the time. I love sitting out on the balcony in the lovely weather and knitting.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, take your knitting (just in case you find time to relax and knit), but cruises have lots of activities on board, maybe you could learn a new craft - I did quilling on my last cruise and I love it.


----------



## JanIann (May 2, 2012)

I would and did! My DH and I went on. Cruise to Alaska and although we were very busy, I still had enough unwinding time to knit. So I say go for it!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I always take my knitting. I have even been on cruises with times written into the dailey schedule for knitters to get together on days when the ship is out to sea. This is not to mention, the long air plane ride. I have knit to Europe and back, to Asia and basically all over the friendly skies. I have only had a problem one time with my knitting needles and that was in Mexico. I got stopped going through security while my daughter in law with the same needles sailed right through.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would take knits on a cruise. But, I never take my knitting when I travel to UK or Europe, because I KNOW I won't have time for it. Anywhere else, yes... New York, New Mexico, Oregon, etc. Oh... not to Las Vegas either... lol


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been on several cruises and always find somebody knitting or crocheting. Eventually took along my own knitting and knitted instead of reading around the pool.



Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


----------



## judeeb (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi. I knitted on a cruise, you can not be doing all the time!! I find it as a source of relaxation. You will be surprised how many come up to you and say they wished they had brought theirs


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

When my girl friend and I drive to LV and on to Phoenix, I always take a project or 2 along for when I am not driving. We are planning a trip in August, I will go as far as Chicago and she will go on to spend some time with her daughter and family and then will go on to Newfoundland to visit some of her cousins. I will definitely have my projects along for that trip. While she drives I knit, while I drive she reads. Good times.
Have a beautiful cruise and enjoy the knitting time.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

lilyktwong said:


> My friends bring knitting on all her cruises and even knit in the show room before the show starts. She likes to sit in the front few rows so has to go in early and pass her time while waiting and knitting. Myself started knitting 3 months ago and now I bring my knitting everywhere... while waiting in the doctor's room and even when on the bus ride to casinos. And of course when not playing and not time to leave, I would sit in a corner and knit knit knit. Before I would be reading while waiting...


Sprung! Have you been stalking me and I didn't think anyone would notice me knitting in the show lounge.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I would take knits on a cruise. But, I never take my knitting when I travel to UK or Europe, because I KNOW I won't have time for it. Anywhere else, yes... New York, New Mexico, Oregon, etc. Oh... not to Las Vegas either... lol


That's a mistake... "not to Las vegas either" cause one of the best and nicest LYS is in Vegas... Wooly Wonders!!! A shop I love!!!! Next time you are in Vegas.... go visit... save some of the casino money for some lovely yarn!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Rhonda-may said:


> lilyktwong said:
> 
> 
> > My friends bring knitting on all her cruises and even knit in the show room before the show starts. She likes to sit in the front few rows so has to go in early and pass her time while waiting and knitting. Myself started knitting 3 months ago and now I bring my knitting everywhere... while waiting in the doctor's room and even when on the bus ride to casinos. And of course when not playing and not time to leave, I would sit in a corner and knit knit knit. Before I would be reading while waiting...
> ...


I think we all do this!! right after dinner we head to the show lounge and knit until the lights go dim!!! And if the show is awful as it very well could be sometimes... and the project is simple.. I knit in the dark.. is that an obsession, or what????


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


I am so sorry for your situation. Isn't there anybody you could leave your son with?


----------



## lyslie (Oct 6, 2011)

hi ive just been on first cruise a month ago didnt take my knitting forgot but wouldnt have knitted so much to do an see loved it


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't go anywhere without a book and a knitting project. You just never know, I knit absolutely everywhere! I keep a pair of short size 7 needles and a ball of cotton in my purse to knit a simple dishcloth if nothing else.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Fergablu2 - you sound so bitter. I feel bad for you. At least you have all of us to talk to. Doesn't that help?
Judee


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Fergablu2 - you sound so bitter. I feel bad for you. At least you have all of us to talk to. Doesn't that help?
Judee


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry about the dupe transmission. Finger slipped.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

All of the comments are good. I have gone on a few cruises and have taken a project. We as so busy that I never touched it once. (Only on the night before departure when staying at a hotel near the cruise port). Even on the days at sea, when I dreamed I would sit on our balcony and knit, I did not because the ship offers so many amenities and activities. Take it. It makes you feel better to have the knitting along. What a problem.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I would be taking knitting projects ans my Kindle fire.


----------



## poodle37 (May 5, 2012)

Hi Miri
This is my first time on here but I have been on a cruise. I would certainly take my knitting for those times when you just want to relax. Most of the ships have a nice area to read or relax and if you have a balcony there is nothing nicer than to sit and watch the sea. I shall be taking mine in December when I go. Have a great time.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I say take your knitting you will only think about it at times and wish you had. My husband and I have just come home from the theatre and there was a girl in front of me knitting with her circular needles before the show started and during the interval.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I definitely would. As others have said, even if you never take it out, you never know when you might want to. Besides, what if you see someone else on the cruise who's knitting? Then you'd really wish you'd brought it!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have gone on many cruises and I take my knitting or a book to read. You will always see knitters on cruisers. I made baby hats so it was a small project and something that was mindless.


----------



## charliz (May 17, 2011)

I always take knitting with me wherever I go. It is my security blanket (whether I knit or not).


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


There were a lot of knitters on the cruise I went on in January..There's a lot of hours at sea.. We had a knitters meeting one day in the library..


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

When we were on 7 day Caribbean Cruise this past January, a Knitting Group met at 8:30 on Monday and Friday. I attended the Friday morning group and found out the group met every day!! This was a Princess Cruise so the Knittig Group was noted in the daily Princess Patter. Wish I had know the group met every day!! Nice people. We took a 14 day Princess Mediterranean Cruise in the fall so I took knitting along. There was no official Knitting Group on that cruise, but I enjoyed knitting the days we were at sea. I was surprised so many people stopped to chat and ask about my WIP. HAVE FUN on your cruise!


Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Dear Fergablu, You should take a vacation even if it's just a weekend at a hotel not far from home. Remember a change is as good as a rest. I do respite care for several families in my community with members with special needs (brain injuries, birth defects, autism etc) Mostly these parents just need a day to run errands, go to a meeting or to just get a haircut. Two of my ladies are single moms without much family support so really don't get a break. Each 'client' is an individual with different needs and skills and each are treated accordingly. One loves to go walking in the park, another to go out for coffee and another just likes to sit and watch out the window or sit on the porch in nice weather. I love what I do and I am sure if you contact your local community living association they could probably refer you to someone that could come in occasionally to give you a break.
> It doesn't mean you love your son any less because you need a break. He like my 'clients' will probably have a great time doing something with someone else once in a while too. Remember even parents of so called 'normal' children need a break sometime.
> (sorry for using the term 'clients' but it is a formality/privacy issue and I would never divulge any personal info)
> Hope this gives you some food for thought and if you ever want to chat or have any questions about this please feel free to ask away.
> Norah


My husband at the age of 62 has full blown alzheimers disease. It is a full time job. I do make time for myself. You have to learn to put yourself first sometimes. Remember if Mom is not happy nobody will be happy.


----------



## Ekrlaw (May 5, 2012)

My husband and I cruise often and I always taking knitting with me. There are lots of opportunities to knit and enjoy your time on the ship. I suggest you don't take a big project with you, just something to do by the pool or on the balcony. Most of all have fun!


----------



## hulawho (Apr 30, 2012)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


I've taken my knitting with me on my cruises. I loved sitting either on the balcony or in the beach chair on the lido deck just relaxing after a long day of activities!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't do cruises but I have knitted at overly long traffic lights!!!!


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

If it helps you to relax, definitely take it. You will probably work on it less, but it will be something to do on your down time. I cannot go on a trip without taking someting; I even take them on a plane (rules always seem to change, but no one can complain about crochet hooks or plastic tatting shuttles). Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

poodle37 said:


> Hi Miri
> This is my first time on here but I have been on a cruise. I would certainly take my knitting for those times when you just want to relax. Most of the ships have a nice area to read or relax and if you have a balcony there is nothing nicer than to sit and watch the sea. I shall be taking mine in December when I go. Have a great time.


Your first time, then welcome to this site, it is great! After reading all the replies I will be taking knitting for sure :-D


----------



## karenlynn (May 23, 2011)

By all means take some knitting...even if you knit just once you will have it and not be saying "I wish I would of brought my knitting". Other people may just come up to you and say "I wish I had brought mine"....Soooo go for it


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

When there's a ton of new stuff going on, I can't stay sane without taking a break and some down time, and knitting is perfect for soothing the overstimulated senses!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


So sorry, you sound like you are so tired and worn out. Please see if there is help for you in your community. It doesn't mean you don't love your son, but everybody needs a break. Even a short one would make you feel better. Will keep you in my prayers and hope for help to make your life a little easier.
Hugs to you and your son.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely. If nothing else, you'll make progress on something and you are quite likely to meet other knitters. I hardly ever take my knitting out without someone stopping to ask me what I'm making, or tell me what they are working on, or both. We're a friendly bunch, we knitters.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely, there will be times when you are sitting relaxing and you know what that means...... Idle hands. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

YOur question reminds me of Green Eggs and Ham. Would I knit them in a house, Would I knit them in a boat.YES I would knit them anywhere! I love to knit and it relaxes me and isn't that part of a vacation? If there are other things to see or do the knitting will wait for you, but on down time why not sit on deck or a balcony and enjoy the view and possibly conversation as you knit! Or how about knitting to quiet yourself before going to bed? Works for me!! Have a great time!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldn't dare go without a project. Just save some room in your knitting bag for new yarn - who knows what you may find in your travels.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


I have! You will see lots of people knitting or crocheting on cruises. The longer the cruise, the more knitting you will see. On some cruises, it's part of the activities.

I wouldn't be caught dead without some knitting with me! Gotta have my daily fix.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Better to have it with you and not knit, than not have it and wish you had! You can always find a few minutes to knit!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been on 2 cruises and I would definitely liked to have knitting with me when I could just sit on my balcony and relax....that's the great thing about a cruise..you can do it all and still have down time to do whatever you want or not! Enjoy!


----------



## theirry (Oct 29, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere- I don't believe that we are 'addicts' we are OCD- which is not our faullt whatsoever!  Pack your project in a stylish kit, I'm sure you will have a whole new group of people thinking they need to knit, too. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Before I even pack clothes for a cruise I gather up my knitting/crocheting and books. Sea days can be very long and you'll kick yourself if you don't have it. I always come across other knitters - so don't feel you'll be the only one. Have a great cruise.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

theirry said:


> I take my knitting everywhere- I don't believe that we are 'addicts' we are OCD- which is not our faullt whatsoever!  Pack your project in a stylish kit, I'm sure you will have a whole new group of people thinking they need to knit, too. Enjoy your cruise!


I actually plan my knitting bag I plan to drag around with me all day on the ship.. I purchase a great little bag (perfect for one WIP) from a shop on Etsy.. called SewBizGirl... and I got tons of compliments... took it with me everywhere for 68 days!!! Pulled out my knitting whenever I was sitting and just yapping with friends or waiting for a lecture or show.. besides "knit and stitch" time..

So if you are interested... check it out...


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I would certainly take my knitting. The last cruise I went on I took embroidery. At times it is relaxing to go to one of the lounges and just knit or sew, and dream!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

yes take your yarn! I always do. The last cruise I went on was a "knitting cruise". I didn't know that what it was before I went. I had a chance to see the yarns and the lace shawls they had made. I thought the yarn was expensive. But I don't usually shop in the yarn shops. How about some input as to prices of yarn.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been to tons of countries and cities around the world.. and have found that South America is the cheapest place to buy beautiful and what is in USA expensive designer yarns.. you can check out LYS all over the world..

www.knitmap.com


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

Hi to Miri of Australia. I'm Lily Wong living in LA now and the week after will return to Malaysia. Will be on the road for 10 months and will visit relatives and friends in Singaore, China and my mother live with my sister in Perth, Australia. May also visit my brother and his family in Melbourne. I wonder which city in Australia you live in. 
Last month at Michael's (a yarn and craft store) I came across a customer and we talk about the same piece of yarn we were looking at. What a coincidence she is a visitor from Perth and saw the Australian shirt I was weasring. She also gave me her number to contact her when in Perth. I sure will and hope she will tell me where to buy some Australian yarn.


----------



## ShawnaJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Absolutely not! I took my crocheting on my cruise. We were at sea over half the time. When I sat on deck relaxing, I crocheted away. Had a huge fanbase, too. LOL. I could have taught a ton of people how to crochet if I would have had more materials. Will take more the next time!  Anyway -- good luck!


----------



## Andrea29 (Apr 19, 2012)

On our last cruise I saw a message on the notice board for knitters to get together on a certain deck and knit and get to know one another. Wish I had brought my knitting! I will next time.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Bless your heart -- you're not a knitting addict if you have to ask! Just teasing. Heavens yes, take it. Mine goes where I go. If it's a Real Trip, take enough projects that if you hit a snag on one, you have more to fall back on. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Every place I go so does my knitting. Enjoy the cruise and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely! I even go on cruises specifically for knitting.


----------



## Laurann (Dec 2, 2011)

Absolutely! Knitting and reading too. Although there is lots to do, you will want some time just to yourself and then you will want your knitting. Also, check the towns where you will dock for yarn shops. Yarn is a great souvenir.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, my dear, you will need a relaxing change in a quiet corner during that length of time onboard. You won't be sorry for taking your needles and yarn. have a great time. you'll love cruising.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

You'd be mad not to take your knitting!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there a reason causing you to hesitate about taking it?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I read so always take a few books for the plane and sea days. Last cruise didn't have that many interesting books but was able to find a few. Had to buy a book for the plane trip home tho.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I will add my advice to take some knitting with you.

Some years ago I spent 30 days at sea, and would have given _anything to have had my knitting! I was so bored after awhile! DO take your knitting!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely take your knitting. You don't have to do it -- but you might want to.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes. Absolutely!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

There are always things going on the days you are at sea. We took a ballroom dance class and had to choose between it and a jewelry class. We also had lots of fun as a small group doing a video "scavenger" hunt - which our team won. There is always bingo - but I thought expensive. 

Unless you plan to knit in your cabin, don't take any pattern that is complicated. If you are knitting any where else on the ship be prepared for passerbys to stop to admire, just to see what you are doing, or just to chat. 

If you need to do any flying make sure you check with the airlines about taking your needles.


----------



## Fitzcarolyn (Jan 29, 2012)

I have taken counted cross stitch and crochet on a cruise and to be honestI'd take whatever I was working on at the time as I used the days at sea to do my craft work. Got a lot of comments from other passengers - all good.

Carolyn


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


Absolutely. Where I go, my knitting goes. I was ready to beat up the stewardess on the plane if she tried to take my knitting LOL (she didn't, my friends had worried me for nothing). My husband swears I would knit in my sleep if I could find a way..


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

BC said:


> Is there a reason causing you to hesitate about taking it?


My hesitation was (before I read all these replies) that I would not have time to knit on a cruise, and that I would look 'odd' if I was knitting. Now I don't have a fear in the world :lol:


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Miri said:


> BC said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason causing you to hesitate about taking it?
> ...


I think that you would find other ladies sitting next to you to do their knitting, too. I knit while I am walking in the grocery isle with my husband, in church and even at concerts. Because I am knitting on circular needles and my hands are down in my lap and I don't need to look at the knitting, I can go to a concert and come out with quite a bit of my knitting all done on 'auto-pilot'. When I take a plane trip, I get on the plane with the base row knitted and get off the other end of the trip with a baby hat done if it is only a 2 hour flight.

Don't be afraid to knit where ever you are, I have never had anyone say bad things, only nice compliments and I made new friends along the way ;-)


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you to everyone. I have my knitting bag planned!
I am now hoping to also buy some yarn at the various stop-offs if there is any, so when I return home I can knit something to remind me of my first cruise.
Thank you all for your ideas and encouragement.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I am going on my first cruise in about 3 weeks. I do plan to take some knitting and/or crocheting. My problem is that I am flying from Seattle to Arizona after the cruise and I don't know what type of needles are allowed on the plane. I know it has been discussed here before, but I don't remember what was said. It seems that circulars are OK. Is that right? I have some plastic (nylon) ones. Would those be acceptable on the plane, and have others in my checked luggage? 

While I am in Phoenix, I plan to visit Hobby Lobby for the first time. There are several there, but none here in the NorthWest. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

heck yea take your knitting!!!! a whole week without knitting....unthinkable!!! I'm going too start sympthay withdrawls as I think about you!!!!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe not if you weigh lots as you might need exercise after all that yummy food I hear about : )


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

My DH and I went on a Murray River cruise in South Australia a few years ago and I took my applique & knitting. I can't see what the problem is.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I must admit I didn't take my knitting on the cruise that we went on 3 years ago, but I had a break from knitting and it was around that time, but if I were going now I would definately take some xx


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

There are companies who run knitting cruises - see Crafts Cruises,.
So taking along knitting seems agood idea


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I would take a simple project with me. Am always trying to encourage people to get onboard with this wonderful art and this would be a good opportunity to spread the word.


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I just returned from a trip that included a 7-day cruise and, trust me, there is a whole lot of down time during a cruise, unless you are dedicated to sunning yourself, participating in the cruise activities and/or, mesmerized by looking out to sea.

I took my knitting with me, but my sister and brother-in-law also needed some distraction so we all rediscovered Canasta.

I hope you have a great cruise. I really enjoyed mine.

Jo


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

absolutely. there will be times you are sitting at the pool and its fun to be outside see people and do what u like. i went on a cruise 3 yrs. ago and made about 6 scarfs the fun fur kind. goes fast and no need to concentrate. there r loads of things to do if you want to, eat,gamble,go to contests, wine tasting, art auctions, lectures about getting off a boat etc. i love sailing have done it 5 times so far. went to all caribbean islands, last year flew to barcelona, spain and sailed from there to italy. had a ball went w/ dtr. her hubby and 2 grandsons. it was a marvelous trip and what i found that i liked most is the on/off buses when you land. we did barcelona that way and the first time we took the two buses just to see what there is to see and the next we took them again but got off at the spots we wanted. wonderful, fantastic. so you have time for both, knit when you are relaxing and take full advantage of everything else you never know when you will be traveling again. go fo it. have a wonderful trip.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> I am going on my first cruise in about 3 weeks. I do plan to take some knitting and/or crocheting. My problem is that I am flying from Seattle to Arizona after the cruise and I don't know what type of needles are allowed on the plane. I know it has been discussed here before, but I don't remember what was said. It seems that circulars are OK. Is that right? I have some plastic (nylon) ones. Would those be acceptable on the plane, and have others in my checked luggage?
> 
> While I am in Phoenix, I plan to visit Hobby Lobby for the first time. There are several there, but none here in the NorthWest. Looking forward to it.


Each airline has different rules.. but nylon circs usually have no problem... just make sure there is a project on them already.. I always travel with my Knit Pick Harmony circs and never had a problem so far..

I didn't know you can pick up a cruise in Arizona... lol... We will be in Seattle in Sept to pick up a HAL cruise. So I guess you might say we are 2 ships that pass thru the night!!!


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Jacquie said:
> 
> 
> > I am going on my first cruise in about 3 weeks. I do plan to take some knitting and/or crocheting. My problem is that I am flying from Seattle to Arizona after the cruise and I don't know what type of needles are allowed on the plane. I know it has been discussed here before, but I don't remember what was said. It seems that circulars are OK. Is that right? I have some plastic (nylon) ones. Would those be acceptable on the plane, and have others in my checked luggage?
> ...


The cruise is out of Seattle. AFTER the cruise, flying to Phoenix to celebrate Dad's 92nd birthday, then to Reno to visit a son, then back home to Eugene and back to work to recuperate from the vacation!! :shock:


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't care where I'm going or what there is to do, I never go anywhere without my knitting - lol!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Jacquie said:
> ...


I figured the cruise was out of Seattle.. I was just joshing about Arizona!! But have a great cruise and visits, nonetheless! Don't forget your knitting!!!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I give it a thumbs up. When you want to take a break from all the activities, knitting is the way to go, sitting and relaxing watching the waters around you.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't go on a cruise, and I can't have a vacation because if I take my autistic son it isn't a vacation, and I can't leave him. Do whatever the heck you want on your vacation.


I truly sympathize with you Fergablu2. My daughter has Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome and at 33 yrs of age reverted to age 5. To make a long story short, I had to have her with me 24/7 for 5 years. Fortunately through good medical care and lots of medications she was rehabilitated, I got to raise her over again. She is now in a honors psychology program at University. She has done all her practicums with autistic individuals. I know the universities are always looking for practicum opportunities for their students. If you contact your Community Support agency, I am sure they can help you get some respite care for your son at little or no cost to you. It is absolutely essential that you look after yourself and take some time for yourself without your son or your health will suffer. 
My Prayers are with you.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I always take some type of "handicraft" with me on a cruise. I like to sit on the veranda in the sun ,knit or crochet,and catch a few rays of vitamin D!
This seems to cut the boredom factor & keeps me out of the casino!
jan


----------



## bcandscott (Jan 5, 2012)

I always have a book with me on cruises. Since I've started knitting again, I would definitely take a project with me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going on a cruise in 4 months and already debating what I will take with me, even though I know the ship has yarn onboard...It's usually Lion or Red Heart.. Sorry I am a yarn snob.. Probably take sock yarn with me.. Hope to find some LYS along the way..


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

good choice


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I am going on a cruise in 4 months and already debating what I will take with me, even though I know the ship has yarn onboard...It's usually Lion or Red Heart.. Sorry I am a yarn snob.. Probably take sock yarn with me.. Hope to find some LYS along the way..


what do you mean they have yarn on board. Where???


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree never saw yarn sold, unless it is a foreign ship, i have been on royal,princess, carnival and never saw any sold


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I've been on Carnival, Royal Caribbean & Celebrity & NEVER,EVER seen yarn in their stores aboard. What lines have you been on???I'm going on them next!!! jan P.S. lulusmommie -and now Phoebe's..YEP another Great Dane!!!


----------



## mmullin11 (Dec 15, 2011)

I just went on a two week cruise, and made two baby blakets. My husband loves to read and I love to knit. So on our down time thats what we did. I would bring it, and if you don't do it, you bring it home. Have a great time.
Mary Ann


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

imoffcall said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I am going on a cruise in 4 months and already debating what I will take with me, even though I know the ship has yarn onboard...It's usually Lion or Red Heart.. Sorry I am a yarn snob.. Probably take sock yarn with me.. Hope to find some LYS along the way..
> ...


Holland America Cruise Lines give yarn and needles on their Grand Voyages .. They set aside a time and place (usually 1:30 to whenever) and set out the yarn etc. so that people can take yarn and sit.. Usually there is a big crowd of knitters, and crocheters and we all get to know each other. Last time there was a lace designer and she gave impromptu lessons.. (she was a passenger like the rest of us.. but was happy to teach us). Many people learn how to knit for the first time, at these "sit and stitch" gatherings. Most of the time, if we use the yarn from the ship we donate the finished projects to charities along the way.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and the yarn is FREE and not in the stores.... Last time, we (I) put together an excursion for whoever was interested to the Yarn district in Buenos Aires.. The ship needed additional yarn (they were running out) so the Hostess came with us and brought tons of beautiful yarn for the ship.. which we were all able to use..

The only problem was we had to wind the yarn into balls.. and of course no one had a swift or ball winder.. so we all were using the back of chairs and winding and winding... so many men walked by and said.. OH GOD!!! I do that for my wife!! Or I used to do that for my mother... It was funny..


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree! I always taking my knitting with me! I think knitting on a cruise would be great fun!



sweetnessprecious said:


> I don't even go to the Dr. office without something in my hands to knit. I don't mind seeming like an addict. It is claiming to me and I feel I have accomplished more than just sitting in a chair when, I make a row or two on a project. Besides, if yeah get on the cruise and no needles then you have to buy some that aren't your favorite brand or the yarn is cheap and not worth the project. Go prepared is my thought. Have a wonderful time. God Bless


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely! I just got back from a cruise yesterday in fact and I did take my knitting. I am working on an Ashton shawl and I took it everywhere on the ship. I usually worked on it when I was sitting and waiting for an activity or the show to start or instead of reading. Had several conversations about knitting too. You are not an addict to take knitting along, just wise!



Miri said:


> I am going on a two week cruise, will be six days at sea over the two weeks and was thinking about taking some knitting.
> Am I mad to think about knitting on such a holiday?
> What would you do?
> This will be my first cruise, and I know they say there will always be plenty to do, but ............ am I just a knitting addict?


----------



## grandmaeaster (Apr 4, 2012)

sweetnessprecious said:
 

> I don't even go to the Dr. office without something in my hands to knit. I don't mind seeming like an addict. It is claiming to me and I feel I have accomplished more than just sitting in a chair when, I make a row or two on a project. Besides, if yeah get on the cruise and no needles then you have to buy some that aren't your favorite brand or the yarn is cheap and not worth the project. Go prepared is my thought. Have a wonderful time. God Bless


Yes ! Take it with you. There is always that "I really need to relax" time even on a cruise.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Right! We are lucky we have a portable hobby like this, or reading. If we were obsessed with carving wood, it would not be so easy for us. It must be tough for scrapbookers on a cruise.
Carol K in OH


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I always take a suitcase full of yarn on a cruise.
There was a couple which were not allowed out of there room due to the flue. First the husband and then the wife had to stay each 3 days in their room. The husband said he survived the 3 days because he had a full suitcase of yarn and was crocheting blankets.


----------



## SeahorseLady (Oct 24, 2011)

I knit whenever and everywhere I can. It is my meditation/relaxation. I can't imagine life without my needles.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Yes! Take your knitting! I've always taken mine...sea days are good for knitting!


I've taken mine, too. I finished a scarf on a cruise.


----------



## qxerox (Feb 20, 2012)

I cruise twice a year
My favorite days are at sea (unless snorkeling) and I love to sit at the coffee shop and knit with my coffee and watch the sea go by!!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Been on may cruises and would not think of going without my knitting. There is plenty of down time and it is great to sit and watch the ocean go by while knitting something special. You will be sorry if you don't.


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

I am a passionate cruiser, and a passionate knitter. I always take plenty of knitting and a bit of extra. Some sea days, I knit all day. Others onboard are always curious. You will most likely be asked how to knit, hence the bit of extra. Have a wonderful vacation. (I knitted a sweater as I went around the world on a cruise in 2009.)


----------



## Grannie Annie (Apr 5, 2011)

Years ago we were on a cruise. I brought along my yarn. I sat in a lounge chair on deck, knitted and enjoyed the sun.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Kooka said:


> I am a passionate cruiser, and a passionate knitter. I always take plenty of knitting and a bit of extra. Some sea days, I knit all day. Others onboard are always curious. You will most likely be asked how to knit, hence the bit of extra. Have a wonderful vacation. (I knitted a sweater as I went around the world on a cruise in 2009.)


Didn't they provide yarn on the world cruise? what line was it? I heard that Princess also provides yarn.. but haven't been.. but Holland America definitely does on their Grand and World cruises...


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

After cruising once or twice a year for 12 years, I now find myself "landlocked" as DH can't travel anymore. Reading all this makes me itch to get on board again--my favorite mode of travel. Just saw that Princess is going to be sailing out of San Francisco to Hawaii now and I am seriously considering that. Live in the area and can drive to the ship...and of course a project always goes with me along with crossword puzzles--plenty of books on boaard.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

Emerald Princess has get together with crafters. On one cruise they supplied yarn and crochet hook and pattern to make a small purse.

Maybe a knittingcruise would be the best idea.


----------



## starrie (Oct 9, 2011)

I always take my knitting or crochet,who cares about what people think.Days are long when at sea & if u dont like sport or the gym then u need something to do.We have cruised a lot & I am sure u will enjoy it.We loved getting dressed up at night as no one bothers these days.Be prepared for gaining wieght!Enjoy & let me know how u get on.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

2 weeks and not knit, a person can't survive it, sanely.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Not only do I take my knitting, I search for yarn shops at each port!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

andreah said:


> Not only do I take my knitting, I search for yarn shops at each port!


 :thumbup:


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

You better believe I would!


----------



## CLJCS02 (Sep 30, 2011)

Absolutely! When I saw others knitting on my first cruise, I was miserable. So, now I don't leave home without my knitting, especially road trips. I have met many knitters and learned about great stitches and patterns. Most of all the cruises are beginning to offer needlecraft gatherings! Bon Voyage


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Off cruising in September,already decided on crossstitch project(s) to take.Last year our table(another stitcher alongside) was a regular stop off for all crafters ,to see how we'd progressed!!Arctic circle last time,Med this time,the Carribean has seen plenty of stitching too!!Lindseymary


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I take my knitting EVERY WHERE especially on vacation.


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

NO I would not take my knitting on a cruise!!! You are having some luxury time, away from your normal day to day routines, seeing gorgeous sceneries that you might miss if you have your head in your knitting....Also I would not knit if I was enjoying the cruise with your partner or husband...Give them all of your attention!! You may not have them forever....
Put your knitting on hold till you get back!!!!


----------



## adklakes (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure I would take my knitting with me on a cruise, but I would take some great reading material and I know just the book--A life in stitches : knitting my way through love, loss, and laughter by Rachael Herron. It's fabulous!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I do too if I am out by myself or with the very good friend we sometimes travel with that likes to shop. DH doesn't like to shop all that much.



-knitter said:


> andreah said:
> 
> 
> > Not only do I take my knitting, I search for yarn shops at each port!
> ...


----------

